# Does she look healthy



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)




----------



## zolasmum (May 10, 2021)

Tarra said:


> View attachment 324859


I am no expert, but she certainly looks perfectly beautiful !!
Angie


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2021)

Can't really tell be a pick. However she is pyramided quite a bit for a little one. Do you have her in a closed chamber enclosure?
Post pics of the enclosure and we can help make changes.
Also give us the temps, day, night, basking? Humidity? Diet? Type of lighting and heating you are using? How often do you soak? And any other info about her care.


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

wellington said:


> Can't really tell be a pick. However she is pyramided quite a bit for a little one. Do you have her in a closed chamber enclosure?
> Post pics of the enclosure and we can help make changes.
> Also give us the temps, day, night, basking? Humidity? Diet? Type of lighting and heating you are using? How often do you soak? And any other info about her care.


I have been soaking her about every other day she spends most days outside in a pin in the yard hoping for some advice I love her and want her to be happy and healthy


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

She loved all the fresh grass my son picks her honeysuckle some times she is about a year old


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

We keep our house around 65 to 70degrees in our house her cage in the evening this is where she sleeps


wellington said:


> Can't really tell be a pick. However she is pyramided quite a bit for a little one. Do you have her in a closed chamber enclosure?
> Post pics of the enclosure and we can help make changes.
> Also give us the temps, day, night, basking? Humidity? Diet? Type of lighting and heating you are using? How often do you soak? And any other info about her care.


Right also trying to find out what I should do for her in the hot months to make her shade for the summer here in Texas


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Terra is her name not mine I am Aranda but I figured this was for her


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 10, 2021)

It is pyramiding already. It needs to be soaked daily. Needs temps never below 85, needs about 80% humidity...here's a care sheet...it is important for you to change those things in it's habitat that need to be changed. Also it's way too small to sex, and in my opinion, too small to stay outside






The Best Way To Raise A Sulcata, Leopard, Or Star Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. Babies hatch during the...




tortoiseforum.org





This is Mary Knobbins, her age in unknown as she was found in downtown Portland, you need to change your baby's habitat and enviornment or it will grow to look like this...


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

zolasmum said:


> I am no expert, but she certainly looks perfectly beautiful !!
> Angie


Thank you a think she is perfect and beautiful but I know nothing about pyramiding I just want to do what is best for her


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 10, 2021)

Holy cats...is it on sand? Sand can cause impaction and death. You cannot reach the required % of humidity 2ith sand, sand will not hold water to help maintain. It is very important that you read that care sheet I gave you th link to, and ask questions...I am not trying to be mean to you, just want your tort to grow correctly


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> It is pyramiding already. It needs to be soaked daily. Needs temps never below 85, needs about 80% humidity...here's a care sheet...it is important for you to change those things in it's habitat that need to be changed. Also it's way too small to sex, and in my opinion, too small to stay outside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came for advice now wile she is young you didn't have to be so harsh


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> Holy cats...is it on sand? Sand can cause impaction and death. You cannot reach the required % of humidity 2ith sand, sand will not hold water to help maintain. It is very important that you read that care sheet I gave you th link to, and ask questions...I am not trying to be mean to you, just want your tort to grow correctly


Yes I want her to stay healthy will change her inside habitat from sand


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Yes I want her to stay healthy will change her inside habitat from sand


That is why I am asking


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Sorry when I got her I was told she was to be kept between 50 and 80 and feed her some produce but mainly grass this is why I wanted advice from you on how to take care of her because I love her and want the best for her


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Sorry when I got her I was told she was to be kept between 50 and 80 and feed her some produce but mainly grass this is why I wanted advice from you on how to take care of her because I love her and want the best for her


And soak her several times a week


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

What would be the best bedding for her tank and how much outside time should she have I truly want her to stay beautiful and healthy


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

She really likes her grass time


----------



## ZenHerper (May 10, 2021)

The care sheet link in post #8 above tells you all about how to set up an enclosure and how to choose foods.


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Thank you for helping me with my baby know that she is loved and will update you on changes


----------



## wellington (May 10, 2021)

She needs a closed chamber for about another 2 years. Temps not lower then 80, 85 is okay, I like 80. Humidity to be 80% these temps and humidity is day and night. 95-100 basking area.
She can go outside for about an hour daily. Then back to closed chamber. 
Please read all you can on this Forum about a sulcata tortoise. Forget all the info the person told you that you got this tort from. 
You have lots of reading and learning to do.
Pictures of your enclosure will help us a lot to help you faster.


----------



## Tarra (May 10, 2021)

Thank you for your advice


----------



## Jan A (May 10, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Thank you for helping me with my baby know that she is loved and will update you on changes


Tarra, welcome to the forum. You can read the care sheet & ask as many questions as you want. We are here to help. 

This is a lot of information to take in all at once, so have patience with the concepts you're now learning about. They work. The old ways don't work very well. When I get my tort soon, for all my reading here, I'm still going to have questions. 

Some of us are cranky. We care about torts. So stay on board, post pictures & questions & let us help you do the best you can for your tort. At least 2 or more of us at any one time have unlimited patience.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 11, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Tarra, welcome to the forum. You can read the care sheet & ask as many questions as you want. We are here to help.
> 
> This is a lot of information to take in all at once, so have patience with the concepts you're now learning about. They work. The old ways don't work very well. When I get my tort soon, for all my reading here, I'm still going to have questions.
> 
> Some of us are cranky. We care about torts. So stay on board, post pictures & questions & let us help you do the best you can for your tort. At least 2 or more of us at any one time have unlimited patience.


Who's cranky?????


----------



## Jan A (May 11, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Thank you for helping me with my baby know that she is loved and will update you on changes


Tarra, welcome to the forum. You can read the care sheet & ask as many questions as you want. We are here to help. 

This is a lot of information to take in all at once, so have patience with the concepts you're now learning about. They work. The old ways don't work very well. When I get my tort soon, for all my reading here, I'm still going to have questions. 

Some of us are cranky. We care about torts. So stay on board, post pictures & questions & let us help you do the best you can for your tort. At least 2 or more of us at any one time ha unlimited patience.


maggie3fan said:


> Who's cranky?????


You, me, @Blackdog...others can chime in.


----------



## Maggie3fan (May 11, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I came for advice now wile she is young you didn't have to be so harsh


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound so "harsh". But please understand, I was simply trying to sound stern because if you don't change the way now how you are feeding her and keeping her she will be grossly deformed like Mary Knobbins, chance of MBD, (metabolic bone disease) be extremely unhealthy with soft bones...please read that care sheet and understand I just want your tortoise to be healthy.


----------



## Tarra (May 14, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound so "harsh". But please understand, I was simply trying to sound stern because if you don't change the way now how you are feeding her and keeping her she will be grossly deformed like Mary Knobbins, chance of MBD, (metabolic bone disease) be extremely unhealthy with soft bones...please read that care sheet and understand I just want your tortoise to be healthy.


I have got a heat lamp and heating bulb and thermometer and humidity reader coconut fiber substrate I also ordered her some monazury and calcium


----------



## Tarra (May 14, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I have got a heat lamp and heating bulb and thermometer and humidity reader coconut fiber substrate I also ordered her some monazury and calcium


And soaking her in warm water instead of just tepid


----------



## Tarra (May 14, 2021)

Tarra said:


> And soaking her in warm water instead of just tepid


She had the lumpy shell when we got her I did not know it was a bad sign but she seems allot happier in her new home


----------



## Sarah2020 (May 15, 2021)

There is no instant fix as changes take time to implement and for tortoise to adjust. Read the care sheet, adjust and then continue. Picture taken through humid glass so difficult to see best take it out and photo top and underneath with care. Also try to maintain a weekly weight log. Sunday am soak is followed by weigh in and it is rewarding to see growth and health as a keeper. Enjoy...


----------



## csheikh (May 15, 2021)

Tarra said:


> What would be the best bedding for her tank and how much outside time should she have I truly want her to stay beautiful and healthy


The best bedding would be cypress mulch mixed with dirt. She should get an hour outside in the sun. To prevent serious calcium deficiencies, you should give her reptile calcium twice a week in her food. You can get most of this stuff from Flukers and ZooMed including a UVB light which is needed if it's an indoor enclosure. Water should be available at all times too.


----------



## nicoleann2214 (May 15, 2021)

csheikh said:


> The best bedding would be cypress mulch mixed with dirt. She should get an hour outside in the sun. To prevent serious calcium deficiencies, you should give her reptile calcium twice a week in her food. You can get most of this stuff from Flukers and ZooMed including a UVB light which is needed if it's an indoor enclosure. Water should be available at all times too.


@Tom


----------



## Tarra (May 15, 2021)

nicoleann2214 said:


> @Tom


I put her inclosure in front of a window so she can get sun even when she is inside


----------



## Tarra (May 15, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> There is no instant fix as changes take time to implement and for tortoise to adjust. Read the care sheet, adjust and then continue. Picture taken through humid glass so difficult to see best take it out and photo top and underneath with care. Also try to maintain a weekly weight log. Sunday am soak is followed by weigh in and it is rewarding to see growth and health as a keeper. Enjoy...


Thank you love her very much and want her to be happy and healthy


----------



## Tom (May 15, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I put her inclosure in front of a window so she can get sun even when she is inside


Hi Aranda. You've gotten the usual bad care advice, but we will help you sort it all out.

Sulcatas hatch at the start of the hot wet humid rainy season over in Africa. This being the case, they need warm temps, high humidity, and excellent hydration 24/7. They don't do well in dry conditions, outside all day, or with cold nights. I'm glad you are willing to make some changes.

Fine grade orchid bark is the best substrate. If you can't find that, coco coir will work, but its messy. Plain cypress mulch will work, and that might be easiest and cheapest for you to find there in TX. Sand is a potential skin and eye irritant, and it will also likely cause a fatal impaction.

Be careful putting the enclosure near a window. It will over heat surprisingly quickly, and the glass filters out all the UV, so there is no benefit to it.

Limit outside time to warmer sunny weather. About one hour per inch of tortoise is a good guideline.

Soak the tortoise every day.

Your enclosure is going to need an upgrade. Its impossible to maintain the correct conditions in something like that.

All this and so much more is in the care sheet. I recommend reading through it a couple of times, and then feel free to ask all your questions.


----------



## zovick (May 15, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I put her inclosure in front of a window so she can get sun even when she is inside


Glass blocks out the UV rays of the sun, so even though the tortoise is getting "sun" in a window, it is not the same (or as beneficial) as getting unfiltered natural sunlight outdoors or from a good UV-emitting strip fluorescent light placed over the enclosure.


----------



## Tarra (May 15, 2021)

zovick said:


> Glass blocks out the UV rays of the sun, so even though the tortoise is getting "sun" in a window, it is not the same (or as beneficial) as getting unfiltered natural sunlight outdoors or from a good UV-emitting strip fluorescent light placed over the enclosure.


Oh she has a florescent light


----------



## Tarra (May 15, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Oh she has a florescent light


She has always had a florescent light


----------



## Tarra (May 15, 2021)

Sarah2020 said:


> There is no instant fix as changes take time to implement and for tortoise to adjust. Read the care sheet, adjust and then continue. Picture taken through humid glass so difficult to see best take it out and photo top and underneath with care. Also try to maintain a weekly weight log. Sunday am soak is followed by weigh in and it is rewarding to see growth and health as a keeper. Enjoy...


I don't think I can weigh her


----------



## csheikh (May 15, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I don't think I can weigh her


I just use a kitchen scale, and l put plastic wrap on to the surface before weighing the tortoise and remove the plastic after, so it's not unhygienic.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2021)

Tarra said:


> Oh she has a florescent light


What type?


Tarra said:


> I don't think I can weigh her


Why not?


----------



## Tarra (May 16, 2021)

Tom said:


> What type?
> 
> Why not?


I do not have a kitchen scale


----------



## Tarra (May 16, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I do not have a kitchen scale


And a 15w


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2021)

Tarra said:


> I do not have a kitchen scale


They are cheap and easy to buy. Its a good tool to monitor the health of your tortoise.


----------



## Tom (May 16, 2021)

Tarra said:


> And a 15w


What type of bulb? Does it screw in? Compact florescent? Those are ineffective as UV sources and sometimes burn their eyes.


----------



## csheikh (May 16, 2021)

Tarra said:


> And a 15w


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0113UZJE2/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

This one is for $11


----------



## csheikh (May 16, 2021)

Oh sorry meant to reply to the kitchen scale post.


----------



## Tarra (May 18, 2021)

Can she soak to much because I will soak and she will go straight for her water bowl either in her tank or her outside inclosure


----------

